# Not sure about topic



## Brian2020 (Dec 25, 2019)

Asking a feeding question? I am starting off with juveniles around 1-1/2 and I am running my canisters at full power ( opened all the way) and there seems to be a strong current which I like . When it comes to feeding time should I turn them down for the fish can feed ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It may depend on the species, but I do not turn off my canisters and I have 10X GPH. You probably don't want more than that for other reasons.

My Malawi swarm the surface and grab the sinking pellets before they can hit the substrate.

My Tanganyikans wait for the sinking pellets to come to them at least partway down the water column. I purposely drop their food under the canister flow to sort of drive it to them.

If the fish are not grabbing the food before it hits the substrate or within 60 seconds thereafter, you may be feeding too much.


----------



## Brian2020 (Dec 25, 2019)

Thank you very much


----------

